
Ask HN: Is anyone interested in a sports data api? - romellogoodman
I&#x27;m brain storming for a personal project. It would be similar to http:&#x2F;&#x2F;sportradar.us and be an api for sports stats.
======
brudgers
Sometimes people don't know their interest until an opportunity presents
itself. Sometimes people imagine details into a question like this which are
orthogonal to what the questioner imagines.

Future interest is going to be more a function of an implementation than a
high level description.

Good luck.

~~~
romellogoodman
Thank you for your comment. It is very true.

